# Free alternative to Microsoft Access



## buggy (Dec 20, 2009)

I need to find a relational database program... i find Microsoft Access to be very user-friendly, but unfortunately I only have its demo and don't want to take the trouble of buying it. Anyone knows of such a freeware database program? Thanks


----------



## David (Dec 20, 2009)

OpenOffice.org has a database program of some sort (Base, I think is the name), but I've never used it. Might be worth investigating.


----------



## gene_mingo (Dec 20, 2009)

Check here:
SourceForge.net: Find and Develop Open Source Software
If it be open source, chances are it is on that site.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2009)

Kexi- Free on Linux, Commercial on Windows: Kexi Project - "Microsoft Access for Linux" - Development
Base- Your best bet.. free everywhere and does most of what Access can. Part of OpenOffice.org: OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite

BUT- Often there are better choices than Access. What do you want to do?


----------



## jrdnoland (Dec 30, 2009)

Have a look at MySQL, very popular and free.

MySQL :: Migrating From MS Access To MySQL


----------



## crhoades (Dec 30, 2009)

SQL Server Express
SQL Server 2008 Express


----------



## TheDow (Dec 30, 2009)

I like MySQL for large-scale or web-based databases. For simple 1-user databases, a DBMS that is easy and does the job is Access. (Primarily because you don't have to program the front-end...WYSIWYG front-end editor included.) 

A free alternative, as has been suggested, is OpenOffice.org's Base. I've never used it, but it's free, and it's a database software, with included front-end editor I believe.


----------

